# Cross-cut (and rip) sled - part II



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

I made a few improvements but it's not the end...more to come...

regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Another fine piece of work...


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Terry Beeson said:


> Another fine piece of work...


Not yet Terry, wait until you see all the 6 or 7 parts...

Thank you so much
niki


----------

